# Sticky  3 Step Hosting



## Aus_Karlos

Here is a walkthough that will help users configure there router so they will be able to host games.

*The Example setup:*
PC- Vista Ultimate
Router - D-Link Gamers Lounge DGL 4300
Game - Counter-Strike: Source

*This will apply to any router that uses Virtual Server under Advanced network or similar.*

*Step 1:*
First you will need to enter your routers web management interface. Via a web browser by typing in the routers IP address, Internet explorer or Firefox ect...
For D-link the most common address is 192.168.0.1 (http://192.168.0.1)
others examples could be 10.10.10.1 or 192.168.1.0



*Step 2:*
You will then get to the login page where (if prompted) you need to enter a user name and password. By Default many use Username: Admin , Password: Admin or is left blank. You will need to consult your routers manual to find the correct details.



*Step 3:*
Navigate your way to Virtual server, In D-Link its under Advance settings. 


You will then need to enter some details. You will need to do it twice.

Name: CCS Server1 (can be named anything)
IP Address: <Your PC IP>
Protocol: Both
Private Port: 27015
Public Port: 27015
Inbound Filter: Allow All



Save this and make another one.

Name: CSS Server2
IP Address: <Your PC IP>
Protocol: Both
Private Port: 27020
Public Port: 27020
Inbound Filter: Allow

Save again. And this time you also need to "save settings" which is the button just under the Virtual Server name.


Your router may require rebooting in which it will prompt you to reboot.

You can now start Counter-Strike and create a Listen server for people to join.
After you have launched the game, selected the map and it has loaded you might be required to enter some commands into the games console

If Lan
sv_lan 1

If Internet server
sv_lan 0
heartbeat
sv_region 1-5 for different area's, Pacific, Asia, USA, Europe (255 for your server to show up in all locations)
It may take upto 5-10mins for your server to show up on the server listings.


----------

